# What do you think of these prices (Printer & ink) ?



## cryptod (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
There is only one supplier in my country that offers DTG printers. Import is not an option for me since DTG printers are heavy maintenance machines and i need long term support.
The supplier is an official reseller for Azon and they offered me these prices for their TexPro (Epson 4880 based):
[Prices converted using XE]

TexPro printer : 17,220.18 $
Print Head : 1,599.02 $
Ink (Black and color) 235 grams bottle : 106.765 $
Ink (White) 245 grams bottle : 123.001 $
Cleaner 220ml : 29.907 $
Cleaner (1 L) : 51.679 $

And that is before taxes. Tax is 17%

Crazy prices don't you think ? will printing be profitable with these prices ?

Edit: Official web site says it uses Micro Piezo print head. Does that mean it's no more based on Epson 4880 ? is it a good thing ?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Depends on your market. Doesn't look expensive to me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You did not mention what size the ink bottles are.

_


----------



## cryptod (Sep 29, 2013)

equipmentzone said:


> You did not mention what size the ink bottles are.
> 
> _


245 grams for white and 235 for black and color.
here is a picture of the thing:


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Where are you from?


----------



## cryptod (Sep 29, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> Where are you from?


North Africa. Third world, means I can't price my shirts above 20$.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well the printer engine is 100% epson 4880. The Azon printers are good, but the ink prices seems to be not right.. 123 $ for half a liter I would understand but no for 245 grams.

You may wait for the purchase a bit there soon will be a lot of more entry level printers comming out soon.


----------



## koroisthebest (Mar 11, 2012)

You don't have to worries about the ink, you can replace the original cartridge with the refillable one (along with the chip resetter). And if you want to cut the the ink cost you can put china brand of ink (CMYK) to your refillable cartridge  but for the white ink you must still use dupont for the best result.


----------



## cryptod (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks everybody for your answers. So apart from the ink, do you think the prices are correct ?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well the printer price is same as in Europe.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

cryptod said:


> Print Head : 1,599.02 $


Is this the price that they gave you for a DX-5 printhead?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Print Head : 1,599.02 $ 

Is that for 3 heads or just one !!! ???

Ink too expensive for dupont colors no more than $180 and white no more than $240 per liter

Are you sure it is US dollars currency ???

Be sure you will get really GOOD SUPPORT.


----------



## cryptod (Sep 29, 2013)

kevrokr said:


> Is this the price that they gave you for a DX-5 printhead?


Don't know, the email says Azon print head.


----------



## cryptod (Sep 29, 2013)

jgabby said:


> Print Head : 1,599.02 $
> 
> Is that for 3 heads or just one !!! ???
> 
> ...


1 head only.
They gave me prices using the local currency (Algerian DZD). I just converted them to USD using XE converter.

I don't know the brand of the ink. I'll ask them.

As i said, this is my only option if i want to start DTG .


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

no this is not your only option. Do you have any connection in France ?


----------



## cryptod (Sep 29, 2013)

jgabby said:


> no this is not your only option. Do you have any connection in France ?


Yes. But import costs a lot anyway. And as i said i need support so i can't just order a printer from somewhere and then get stuck when the first problem arises.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

cryptod said:


> Yes. But import costs a lot anyway. And as i said i need support so i can't just order a printer from somewhere and then get stuck when the first problem arises.




The better question is do you have the market for direct to garment prints. What is the most you can charge and how many do you see yourself being able to sell in a year. Then add the costs of the printer and the supplies necessary to produce that amount of goods and see if you will be able to make a profit from the purchase. 
_


----------



## cryptod (Sep 29, 2013)

equipmentzone said:


> The better question is do you have the market for direct to garment prints. What is the most you can charge and how many do you see yourself being able to sell in a year. Then add the costs of the printer and the supplies necessary to produce that amount of goods and see if you will be able to make a profit from the purchase.
> _


At 17 prints per working day and 6$ benefit/print, it would break even in about a year all charges included. Labor, rent, electricity are all kind of cheap here. And as you can see my estimates are being very modest.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe you can try the DIY route? And about service - all you need is a source for parts, all other things you will learn from this forum.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

cryptod said:


> Yes. But import costs a lot anyway. And as i said i need support so i can't just order a printer from somewhere and then get stuck when the first problem arises.



If you are counting on this one distributor to be able to give you both service and support you should get some names of other customers in your country that he sold similar printers to and check with them as to the quality of support given.
_


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Do Azon buy its printer in China ? Or do Chineese copy Azon lol ?

HEFEI HAIWN ROBOTICS DEVELOPMENT CO.,LTD
US $ 4890/ Piece

Or the copy of the copy of the copy ?
http://www.china-flatbed-printer.co.../4542321-1340991/T-shirt_printer_A2_Size.html


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank for PMed me.
You need empty your PMs. or Keep posting for more allowance.
Email me [email protected] or 1-215-593-8698.
Cheers!


----------



## cryptod (Sep 29, 2013)

Azonception


----------

